# Dog food taste test



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorry if this is repetitive to those of you around the facebook groups. 

I have wanted to give my dog a choice of foods and see what he goes for. These were my results. I tried to make it as fair as possible. Some people have told me this was not a fair test. Anyone know how I could make it more fair? Also, what do you think? Thanks for watching.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Interesting video - I enjoyed it. You say you wanted to give your dog "a choice of foods and see what he goes for". My question is: to what end? You say he is a picky eater and that he has been on raw for a year. Were you hoping to confirm that raw is the best for him? Or are you wanting to be able to feed him something else and hoping to find out what he might accept? I think that makes a difference in how you set up your experiment.

First, I assume you filmed this at a regular mealtime and that your dog would be in a normal hungry state.

Second, I would give no voice command of "eat". I would simply observe.

Next, I think a picky eater is going to go with what they are familiar with first if it's presented as one of the options. So I might not have put the raw out as one of the options if you're trying to determine if he will accept other types of food. I would only offer one type of each category: 1 type of raw; 1 kibble; 1 Honest Kitchen And have the item in each of those categories be one that you have chosen as having both a high likelihood of palatability and nutritionally acceptable to you. I might even pick the same protein base, say chicken, for each of the options. 

I'd be curious what might happen a second time with offering the kibble option something like Fromm Surf & Turf with a little warm water on top to release the aroma. It is a small kibble size and the aroma of Fromm often attracts picky eaters. And offer one HK like the Thrive. I'd let these two options be the only two for several minutes; then maybe add the raw plate and see what happens. 

Anyway, thanks for sharing. It was fun to watch.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Well, I was deceived! I thought you were tasting it to see if it tastes how they make it sound...:tape2:


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

PDX: Yes, good points. i wasn't sure how to approach this so I just threw everything at him. Eat is their release word. They have to wait for me to tell them. Also, I only had so much video time on my phone so I was rushing him. I used the kibbles I did because I got them as free samples from the feed store. I do not wish to spend any money on this kind of thing but I understand what you mean. Kibble might fair better when its the "good stuff". My motives were just to see his reaction. He has stolen kibble from other dogs' bowls in the past (when visiting friends and family even AFTER he already ate his raw meal) so this wasn't a "Hey look, Raw is the best choice" type of thing. This was a "What will this dog do when given a choice" type of thing. 

And I encourage everyone to try this and see what your dog will do. as you can see, my dogs all reacted differently. 


Tobi: Ewww. I am a dog food freak but not like that! HA!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I enjoyed it. 

Tests are kind of dangerous in terms of assessment, though.

I mean, what if you put Chocolate Cake as one of the options?


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

It would be fun to see what the none picky dogs would do.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Kevin. well, yes. I would not manage to get the chocolate cake onto the plates for the dogs though, as I would eat it myself :tongue:

Obviously don't do this with any food that might hurt the dog! That goes without saying. Do this with DOG FOOD! And eat the cake yourself! WOOOOOO


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

murphy will still eat kibble given the chance. I have to keep him away from visitors dishes

i noticed that he eats his raw mealss but choosing the stinkiest and easiest to eat items first. it's usually in this order: organs/tripe, heart, boneless meat, bone in meat, egg shells

I think there is a problem choosing your pickiest dog to do the test because they aren't open to as many food options. I might have chosen the biggest pig to see what they went for first. I also agree that there are too many variables. The test should be with one type of meat, kibble, honest kitchen, etc. I like that you used all the same dishes though


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

BearMurphy said:


> murphy will still eat kibble given the chance. I have to keep him away from visitors dishes
> 
> i noticed that he eats his raw mealss but choosing the stinkiest and easiest to eat items first. it's usually in this order: organs/tripe, heart, boneless meat, bone in meat, egg shells
> 
> I think there is a problem choosing your pickiest dog to do the test because they aren't open to as many food options. I might have chosen the biggest pig to see what they went for first. I also agree that there are too many variables. The test should be with one type of meat, kibble, honest kitchen, etc. I like that you used all the same dishes though



That's tobi too... If all else fails and he doesn't want to eat... Wait till it gets maggots and he'll chow down...:twitch:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'm pretty sure Avery would have gone for the easiest to eat first. Perhaps if I did it like you and they were thawed and chopped but I know if I offered him his normal frozen meal next to kibble he'd probably pick the kibble. But maybe I should try..maybe he'd surprise me! Lol


----------

